# Your bird's 'human' personality



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Funny to think of their "human" personas... Mink is the teenage girl who is quiet and to herself a lot, but far from shy. She's the quiet but confident type . She's not afraid to throw her weight around either lol :laughing2: as she's much bigger and heavier than the funny little man she's forced to live with. She does her share of pecking the air towards me also! That's her version of showing me her fists :laughing:

Twigs is the tiny, fast moving and nervous, wiry, little loudmouth guy with an attitude... at least he "used to" have an attitude with his late partner Pix, but looks like the young English girl might have put him in his place ! Nowdays he's all talk . Twigs keeps secretly hoping that an attractive young American boy will show up in the cage one day, for him to fall in love with. He still compares Mink to his first true love, Pix... American pet type, male, recessive pied white/mauve. Mink is so different she just doesn't measure up). Dream on Twigs, no more budgies for the foreseen future! It's Mink or no one !


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

I like this Odd Couple let see how the story goes 

You are lucky your budgies have human personality

Mine are split to monkey and this trait is full dominant in their behavior

One even force me to change his name and now he is called Monkey (My daughter call him Mojo Jojo)


----------

